# Fancy schmancy Lyric and Tryst pictures!!!!



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Lyric is 14 months old and she was a lucky girl to be able to get some professional pictures taken of her. She sure is a pretty thing if I say so myself!!! :smile:

























Mr Tryst also had his picture taken. He is 6 months and 4 days and so his ability to stand still is not that great ... but we did manage to get 1 picture!!









I have a hard tome posting pictures to this forum so I hope that they are a size that you can all see. 
Thanks for letting me share them!!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

ughh they are really little ... I don't know how to make them bigger!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They get bigger when we click on them.

They sure are beautiful dogs! I can't believe how that little baby has grown so big already. He's all grown up!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, they are so gorgeous. GREAT pics! Just curious, did the special thin leashes used for conformation showing get edited out the pics? There way they're standing, I thought they only did that when they had show collars/leashes on.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Tryst's is because he doesn't stand without it!! Lyric has it in 1 pic I think the rest she stood for

And thank you ... I am very proud of both of them


----------



## Eswmom (Jul 24, 2011)

Love their names and boy are they beauts!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous rotties!!!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

SO beautiful.....wow, you have some goooorgeous babies! Do you get stopped all the time? They are both stunning!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Such stunning dogs, I bet you can't walk those beauties without everyone having to stop you!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

What a couple of drool worth beauties!!!

WOW!!

Lyric is just BEAUTIFUL!!! And MAN....Tryst...WOW WOW WOW what a HUNK!!!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you all!! These guys are my pride and joy ... they are beautiful to look at but WAY more fun to be around. They are such fun puppers! I couldn't be any happier with them. 
Lyric finished her Canadian Ch this weekend and Tryst got his first 2 points 4 days after his 6 month birthday. Big smiles here!!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow. Incredibly GORGEOUS dogs. They are stunning. I love that you show them also!  Thanks for sharing. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, those are awesome pictures of your beautiful pups!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

They are a truly fantastic pair of dogs (ok so I am a little biased to).

They both look so good


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

BEA-U-TI-FUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------

